# Your favorite Rock Album



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

What is your favorite rock album?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Mother Love Bone: Apple
Led Zeppelin: Led Zeppelin#1
Joan Osborne: Relish
Paul Simon: Graceland
Rolling Stones: Sticky Fingers
The Doors:The Doors
Jimi Hendrix Experience: Are You Experienced
Janelle Monae: The ArchAndroid
Bob Dylan: Blood on the Tracks
PJ Harvey: To Bring You My Love
Maria McKee: You Gotta Sin to be Saved
PJ Harvey: Stories from the City, Stories from the Sea
Maria McKee: High Dive
Bruce Springsteen: Darkness on the Edge of Town

One of these might be my favorite....

Wait, there's more (later).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Darn, missed the Rolling Stones.

So many good albums, but only able to list 15.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Joy Division: Unknown Pleasures (1979)
Swans: The Burning World (1989)
The Stranglers: Feline (1983)
The Velvet Underground: The Velvet Underground & Nico (1967)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

And yes, there is no albums written after 1984.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

no one of my favorite albums is in that list.
Just to mention a few:

The residents - Not available
Robert Wyatt - Rock Bottom
Michael Mantler - Hapless child
Van Morrison - Astral weeks
Milton Nascimento - Clube da esquina
Tim Buckley - Happy sad
Monoshock - Walk to the fire
Pop Group - Y
feedtime - feedtime
Bill Fay - Time of the last persecution


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I would not pick all the albums in this list. The list does not have The Rolling Stones, The Who or ELO all three of them wrote great music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff Beck-Blow By Blow
Zappa-Bongo Fury; Chunga's Revenge
ELP-s/t
Yes-Fragile
Doors-Morrison Hotel
Santana-Moonflower
Little Feat-Sailin' Shoes
Gentle Giant-Free Hand
The Who-Tommy; Live At Leeds
Grateful Dead-From Mars Hotel
Richard Thompson-Daring Adventures
Mike Keneally- Sluggo
Captain Beefheart-Spotlight Kid; Clear Spot
Jack Bruce-Songs For a Tailor
King Crimson-The Wake Of Poseidon
Jethro Tull-Living In The Past


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This has literally changed for me over 50 times. Wouldn't really want to single any out and don't want to write out all 50, lol. I've had some strange ones on there, like Patrick Moraz's I and Talking Heads Remain in Light.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> What is your favorite rock album?


Wait! Not a single Dylan album in the list? If the list holds only 15 albums, shouldn't there be at least, oh, 15 Dylan albums on the list? 

Highway 61 Revisited, for me..


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Kieran said:


> Wait! Not a single Dylan album in the list? If the list holds only 15 albums, shouldn't there be at least, oh, 15 Dylan albums on the list?
> 
> Highway 61 Revisited, for me..


Oops missed another person, was going to put Blonde on Blonde.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I picked the Beatles and Pink Floyd. My favorite recording is Richard Thompson's Shoot Out The Lights.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

Of those listed, the only one I have is Dark Side of the Moon (on ye olde cassette!)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Soundgarden: Louder Than Love
U2: Rattle and Hum
Fleetwood Mac: Say You Will
John Mellencamp: The Lonesome Jubilee
Rush: Grace Under Pressure
U2: Achtung Baby
PJ Harvey: Let England Shake
Kate Bush: Hounds of Love
Led Zeppelin: Led Zeppelin #3
Neil Young: Freedom
Maria McKee: Maria McKee
Genesis: Selling England by the Pound
Genesis: Foxtrot (How could I have forgotten these two Genesis classics??)
Jefferson Airplane: Crown of Creation
Jefferson Airplane: Volunteers (How could I have forgotten these two Airplane classics??)

I'm feeling woozy...


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Easy choice for me
Pink Floyd win easily.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Who's Next- The Who
The Doors- The Doors
Pink Floyd- Dark Side of the Moon (Yeah that is a classic!)
I like Led Zeppelin, but I'd go with their best of two disc set (The Early Days & The Latter Days)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

It's futile asking people their favorite rock album and then giving a list. Too many off list possibilities. 

Of those listed, Sergeant Peppers, but I'm not sure it's even my favorite Beatles album. IV might not be in my top five Zeppelin albums.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

None of those get anywhere near my favorite rock albums. But I like a little Hendrix, little Floyd (I highly prefer their earlier albums though) and Deep Purple.

My favorite albums though, would include (but not be limited to)

Frank Zappa
Gong
The Residents
Henry Cow
Devin Townsend
Cardiacs
Yes
XTC
Oingo Boingo
[various surf rock bands]
[various other prog rock albums]
[various rockabilly and rock 'n roll and psychedelic/folk rock albums from the 60s/70s]
Anything Mike Patton
John Zorn's music that fits in the rock category 
Various gothic rock albums including bands like The Cure, Type O Negative, Paradise Lost.
[various prog metal albums]
Then if you also count metal, there is quite a few other things too.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

No Black Sabbath! The rest are safe choices and albums I know well so I voted for the one I liked best out of the list (Skynyrd). As that list doesnt represent most of my tastes I'll list a few that are always around my top ten, as this list changes hourly.

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath / Sabotage
This Will Destroy You - This Will Destroy You
Pineapple Thief - Magnolia
Yndi Halda - Enjoy Eternal Bliss
Russian Circles - Geneva (the new album might be on this list tomorrow cos I've just listened to it and it's awesome)
Manic Street Preachers - Gold Against the Soul
UFO - Strangers in the Night
Portishead - Dummy
Therapy? - Troublegum
Joy Division - Closer
The Smiths - Hatful of Hollow
Cloudkicker - Fade


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm confused. Since when was _Thriller_ considered a Rock album?


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Antiquarian said:


> I'm confused. Since when was _Thriller_ considered a Rock album?


rock 'n roll hall of fame....:lol: it's a joke


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Off the list: Pink Floyd, ahead of Queen. Neither would make my top 10 though.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Apart from the ones I've ticked:

Led Zeppelin 1
Led Zeppelin II
Led Zeppelin III
Humble Pie – Humble Pie
Humble Pie – Rock On
Humble Pie – Rockin The Fillmore
Deep Purple – In Rock
John Martyn – Solid Air
Jack Bruce – Songs For A Tailor
Fairport Convention – Full House
Little Feat – Sailin' Shoes
Little Feat – Dixie Chicken
Little Feat – Feats Can't Fail Me Now
Steely Dan – Can't Buy A Thrill
Steely Dan – Countdown To Ecstasy
Steely Dan – Pretzel Logic
Steely Dan – Katy Lied
Steely Dan – The Royal Scam
Steely Dan – Aja
Steely Dan – Gaucho
Frank Zappa – Hot rats
Frank Zappa – One Size Fits All
Frank Zappa – Overnite Sensation
Frank Zappa – Apostrophe
Frank Zappa – Zoot Allures
The Beatles – Abbey Road
The Rolling Stones – Let It Bleed
Jimi Hendrix – Electric Ladyland
King Crimson – Larks Tongues In Aspic
King Crimson - Starless And Bible Black
Yes – The Yes Album
Yes – Fragile
CSN&Y – Dejau Vu
Spooky Tooth – Spooky Two
Mahavishnu Orchestra – The Lost Trident Sessons
Meal Ticket – Code Of the Road


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> Apart from the ones I've ticked:
> 
> Led Zeppelin 1
> Led Zeppelin II
> ...


Some good choices there, Dr. J. In particular the Zappa, Humble Pie and Little Feat. Humble Pie's Fillmore is a great, great album. The first track sets the tone for what's to come (and is one of my fave songs of all time). Alright? Alright? Alriight? :devil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

Of the ones offered by the OP, Sgt Pepper. But there are no artists listed that I would rank among my favourites except The Beatles, though I do like Thriller, and some of Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother) and the Beach Boys (Pet Sounds).

Among those I'd take to a desert island...

Rock Bottom
Trick of the Tail
Kid A
Hail to the Thief
Another Green World
Ágætis byrjun
Violator
The Correct Use of Soap
Closer
etc...


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

In all honesty with Pink Floyd, I never want to hear anything from any album from Dark Side of the moon to The endless river ever again! (with the exception of Animals, which has stayed a favourite into my adulthood. Dark side and The Wall get so much airplay, I've heard them so much against my will that it hurts my ears to hear.
But their albums from A saucer full of secrets to Meddle are brilliant and I can enjoy them occasionally, Especially Atom Heart Mother (first CD I ever brought) and Echoes (off Meddle).

After this rant on my personal experience, maybe this should go to a Pink Floyd thread.....hmmm


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

MacLeod said:


> Of the ones offered by the OP, Sgt Pepper. But there are no artists listed that I would rank among my favourites except The Beatles, though I do like Thriller, and some of Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother) and the Beach Boys (Pet Sounds).
> 
> Among those I'd take to a desert island...
> 
> ...


A couple of unknown-to-me there.

Sigur Rós is a new one on me. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

dogen said:


> A couple of unknown-to-me there.
> 
> Sigur Rós is a new one on me. :tiphat:


If you've not heard the album, you might nevertheless recognise some of the tracks - used in movies such as Vanilla Sky and Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

MacLeod said:


> If you've not heard the album, you might nevertheless recognise some of the tracks - used in movies such as Vanilla Sky and Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou?


Er, no, so I did a bit of youtubing.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

On the prescribed list above I only have 'Dark Side of the Moon', 'A Night at the Opera' and 'Led Zep IV' (all on vinyl), and I'd rate them in that order. However, they are not my favourite rock albums; my top 3 faves would be:
*Yes - Tales from Topographic Oceans
Genesis - A Trick of the Tail
Mike Oldfield - Ommadawn*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

_The Beatles_: Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Hmm - yes, as others have said, too many of my favourites not on the list:

The Stones: Sticky Fingers, Beggars Banquet, Let It Bleed 
Derek and the Dominos: Layla
Muse: Uprising
Jethro Tull: Thick As A Brick, Aqualung, Songs From The Wood 
Springsteen: Darkness On The Edge Of Town
Elvis Costello: Armed Forces, King Of America (as Costello show)
The Who: Who's Next
The Killers: Sam's Town 

From the list, Floyd and Led Zep.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

dogen said:


> A couple of unknown-to-me there.
> 
> Sigur Rós is a new one on me. :tiphat:


Sigur Ros = terrific. Most usually know 'Hoppipolla' when they hear it cos it's been used on TV so much. Post Rock / Shoegaze / Post Metal are my genres of choice these days but I still just have enough time to explore a decent metal band (Volbeat) and Classical music too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Fat Bob said:


> The Stones: Sticky Fingers, Beggars Banquet, Let It Bleed


Was just thinking of those three, which I didn't list. And when it comes to the Stones, and The Who, I love most of their early singles.

My top album of 2016 is Esperanza Spalding's Emily's D+ Evolution. Some of the best material I've heard in years. The songs are remarkably great! Something I rarely hear these days. Adele and Gaga may be getting all the attention in the commercial world, but Esperanza is a brilliant musician and writer who is head and shoulders above most of what I hear in the pop/rock world.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd pick Pet Sounds out of those, but my favourite rock albums are from old skool prog bands like Yes, Genesis, ELP, Gentle Giant and alike.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I picked Machine Head and Are You Experienced. But another of my favorites was missing from the list:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

There wasn't a single album on the list that would make any of my top lists.


Here's a few that I would consider:

King Crimson - Lark's Tongue in Aspic
King Crimson - Starless and Bible Black
Zappa - One Size Fits All
Magma - MDK
Magma - KA
Henry Cow - Western Culture
Gentle Giant - Glass House
Gentle Giant - Octopus
Yes - Relayer
Banco Del Mutuo Soccorso - Io Sono Nato Libero
Banco Del Mutuo Soccorso - Darwin!
PFM - Storia di un Minuto


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Merl said:


> Some good choices there, Dr. J. In particular the Zappa, Humble Pie and Little Feat. Humble Pie's Fillmore is a great, great album. The first track sets the tone for what's to come (and is one of my fave songs of all time). Alright? Alright? Alriight? :devil:


Goes to dust off the vinyl, slips it onto the turntable..................


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I voted for Hotel California.

Other favorites include Brian Setzer's Dirty Boogie, Scorpions' Love at First Sting, and Foreigner's 4.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Ah, another silly list. It's been a while we had one of those.

Lou Reed "Live" and "rock n roll animal" will definitely be on my top howevermany

Here's Sweet Jane, volume pot in position 5 o clock


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Did anyone mention this great album:


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Vronsky said:


> Joy Division: Unknown Pleasures (1979)
> Swans: The Burning World (1989)
> The Stranglers: Feline (1983)
> The Velvet Underground: The Velvet Underground & Nico (1967)


Oh, yes, I forgot to add America: America (1971) album.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Kieran said:


> Wait! Not a single Dylan album in the list? If the list holds only 15 albums, shouldn't there be at least, oh, 15 Dylan albums on the list?
> 
> Highway 61 Revisited, for me..


And throw in Bringing It All Back Home, and Infidels


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Add this to the list too:


----------



## nbergeron (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't listen to a great deal of rock/pop (is there truly a difference?). The only classic rock band that really clicks with me is Steely Dan, and they sit sometimes on the line between rock and jazz. The standard distorted guitars and I-IV-V progressions loses me pretty quickly. The more pop end of rock is appealing though for unadulterated fun. My list: 
Steely Dan - Gaucho
Steely Dan - Countdown to Ecstasy
The Magnetic Fields - 69 Love Songs
The Magnetic Fields - Get Lost
David Bowie - Let's Dance


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

1. Love and Theft - Bob Dylan
2. Zooropa - U2
3. Sticky Fingers - Rolling Stones
4. Love at First Sting - Scorpions
5. 10,000 Days - Tool
6. Led Zeppelin III - Led Zeppelin
7. Octahedron - The Mars Volta
8. Adore - The Smashing Pumpkins
9. Bloodflowers - The Cure
10. Wasting Light - The Foo Fighters


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

nbergeron said:


> I don't listen to a great deal of rock/pop (*is there truly a difference?*).


Would you care to unpack this question?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

If we're including live albums, then that radically changes the mix, as live albums combine the electricity of performance with often a "Best Of" grouping of songs. So let's have a clarification of the criteria; maybe we'll try again.....


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Live albums of newly recorded material.

Zappa-Roxy & Elsewhere
ELP-Pictures At An Exhibition
Richard Thompson-1000 Years Of Popular Music


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> If we're including live albums, then that radically changes the mix, as live albums combine the electricity of performance with often a "Best Of" grouping of songs. So let's have a clarification of the criteria; maybe we'll try again.....


The OP just asks for a 'favourite rock album'. Live albums are part of that. Some of the greatest live albums came out in the 70s including:
AC/DC - If you want Blood
UFO - Strangers in the Night
Lizzy - Live and Dangerous
Who - Live at Leeds
Neil Young - Live Rust
Humble Pie - Rockin the Fillmore
Skynyrd - One more fro the Road
Allman Brothers - Live at Fillmore East
Ted Nugent - Double Live Gonzo
Little Feat - Waiting for Columbus

Many of these are what I deemed 'classic' rock albums (and essential listening) evn if you hated them later in life.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Merl said:


> Who - Live at Leeds
> Neil Young - Live Rust
> Allman Brothers - Live at Fillmore East
> Little Feat - Waiting for Columbus


I still listen to these occasionally. But mostly Grateful Dead, and Zappa for live stuff. Or King Crimson.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Starthrower, you just reminded me. I forgot to include the Zappa live album from the 70s that I love.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

This is why it is hard to pick a greatest album. There have been too many great ones to choose from.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Merl said:


> Starthrower, you just reminded me. I forgot to include the Zappa live album from the 70s that I love.
> 
> View attachment 87236


A great example of Zappa's low brow/high art esthetic. The Black Page segueing into Big Leg Emma always makes me smile.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd pick quite a few of Pink Floyd's and the Beatles' albums, and I'd add the following:

Velvet Underground: _Velvet Underground and Nico_ & _White Light/White Heat_
John Cale: _Paris 1919_
Captain Beefheart: _Safe as Milk_
Frank Zappa: _The Grand Wazoo_ & _Lumpy Gravy_
Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band: _Tadpoles_ & _The Doughnut in Granny's Greenhouse_


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

nbergeron said:


> I don't listen to a great deal of rock/pop (is there truly a difference?)


sure, a lot of pop music is not rock (for instance, Frank Sinatra singing in the forties is not rock music but it's certainly pop) and there's rock music that while can be considered part of popular music isn't exactly what many would consider pop (a lot of experimental or noisy stuff).


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Iean said:


> 7. Octahedron - The Mars Volta


Nice to see that not everyone dislikes that album. It's probably my least favorite by them but still quite good.


----------



## Hampshire Hog (Jul 10, 2016)

some good ones ;

anything by The Sound, , but especially Jeopardy/From the Lions Mouth/ All fall down. The best of the post punk bands for me, and the best live band I ever saw.

Almost any XTC album. if you only know them for their few hits, give something like " Skylarking" a listen.

as mentioned upthread , Magazine's Correct use of Soap. Great album , great title, great sleeve.

Trout Mask Replica.

Siouxsie and the Banshees. "The Scream".

The Men They Couldn't Hang. How Green is the Valley, or Domino Club, or Night of a Thousand candles. Paul Simmonds is one of Britain's finest songwriters.
The Byrds. Sweetheart of the Rodeo.

plus lots of others, obviously.
edit, such as " All Mod Cons"......


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Chronochromie said:


> Nice to see that not everyone dislikes that album. It's probably my least favorite by them but still quite good.


Octahedron is a criminally-underrated masterpiece:angel: Cedric Bixler-Zavala is a genius!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

No love for Prince or Michael Jackson.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> No love for Prince or Michael Jackson.


Great talents, but not my cuppa music.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

If we're going with live albums, then:
Joni Mitchell: Miles of Aisles
Lynyrd Skynyrd: One More From the Road
Neil Young: Live Rust
Rush: Exit Stage Left
Rush: A Show of Hands
Hendrix/Band of Gypsies: Band of Gypsies
The Cure: Show
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers: Pack Up the Plantation
Talking Heads: Stop Making Sense
Genesis: Three Sides Live
Clapton/Winwood: Live at Madison Square Garden


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Great talents, but not my cuppa music.


Think Prince would win out with a longer better career. MJ hit his peak in the 80's and it went down hill from there.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Voted for Pet Sounds in those records.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> If we're going with live albums, then:


That other Joni album, Shadows and Light. Brilliance!


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Iean said:


> Octahedron is a criminally-underrated masterpiece:angel: Cedric Bixler-Zavala is a genius!


I think most of the credit goes to Omar Rodríguez-López, no? Either way, great band.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> No love for Prince or Michael Jackson.


I dislike both. Especially Prince.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix Experience: Are You Experienced?
Cream: Disraeli Gears
Jeff Beck: Truth
Led Zeppelin I
Frank Zappa: Lumpy Gravy
The Beatles: Revolver
Bob Dylan: Bringing It All Back Home
The Byrds: Mr. Tambourine Man
The Beach Boys: Summer Days (and Summer Nights!)
The Doors: Waiting For the Sun
The Bee Gees: First


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

The Beetles one is the best :angel:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Apart from what already has been mentioned the first three Roxy Music albums could end up in my top 15 list: Roxy Music, For Your Pleasure and Stranded.

Also:
- Curved Air - Airconditioning
- Brian Eno - My Life in the Bush of Ghosts
- The Feelies first and second album
- Janis Joplin

And especially Pere Ubu - The Modern Dance


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Seems interest in this poll has died.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

György Ligeti: Hungarian Rock 

(Harpsichord)





(Barrel organ)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Casebearer said:


> Apart from what already has been mentioned the first three Roxy Music albums could end up in my top 15 list: Roxy Music, For Your Pleasure and Stranded.
> 
> Also:
> - Curved Air - Airconditioning
> ...


Yes, I agree that the Roxy albums are essential; but I place them later in my chronology, and they always remind me of that period in the early to mid 1970's when nothing else was happening, and punk rock had not yet hit. They filled that void.

BTW, if you get the "My Life in the Bush of Ghosts" CD remaster, be sure to keep your old CD issue. There's a song on it called "Quor'an" that was removed.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> Yes, I agree that the Roxy albums are essential; but I place them later in my chronology, and they always remind me of that period in the early to mid 1970's when nothing else was happening, and punk rock had not yet hit. They filled that void.


to me the early seventies were one of the best period in rock music. Canterbury, Krautrock, Prog, great brazilian pop, The residents, Zappa, many great songwriters, weird experiments of all kinds... 
I'm a fan of early Roxy music but there were other good things.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd have definitely put 'Never Mind the B*llocks' on this list. It changed the musical landscape forever (thankfully).


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

My favorite is The Who: Quadrophenia - I really think that this is Townsend's greatest masterpiece!

Having said that, some of the other CDs that I see on the previous pages are great, too.

Lou Reed: Rock n Roll Animal - Terrific through and through. But the Hunter/Wagner guitar on Rock n Roll is spectacular.

J. Geils: Full House - Great album and J. Geils is definitely better live (and loud).

Jeff Beck: Blow by Blow - Is there any guitarist better than Jeff Beck and on this album he was hitting on all cylinders.

Talking Heads: Little Creatures - Stop Making Sense is fantastic. But I was always partial to this Talking Heads CD.

And let me throw one more out there, probably my favorite rock group, ELP with Trilogy.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Vronsky said:


> György Ligeti: Hungarian Rock
> 
> (Harpsichord)
> 
> ...


Wow, what a stunning piece by Ligeti. Didn't know it. This cembalo version is beautiful also and certainly reminds of Zappa as some YouTube commentators remark.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Rach Man said:


> My favorite is The Who: Quadrophenia - I really think that this is Townsend's greatest masterpiece!
> 
> Having said that, some of the other CDs that I see on the previous pages are great, too.
> 
> ...


I agree Quadrophenia is a masterpiece. I regularly listen to it.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

millionrainbows said:


> Yes, I agree that the Roxy albums are essential; but I place them later in my chronology, and they always remind me of that period in the early to mid 1970's when nothing else was happening, and punk rock had not yet hit. They filled that void.
> 
> BTW, if you get the "My Life in the Bush of Ghosts" CD remaster, be sure to keep your old CD issue. There's a song on it called "Quor'an" that was removed.


I'll probably stick with my vinyl copy :lol:


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Rach Man said:


> The Who: Quadrophenia - I really think that this is Townsend's greatest masterpiece!


This seems to be the consensus opinion, but I think _Who's Next_ is their best album, though my personal favorite is _Sell Out_.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I've already voted in this poll, for _Are You Experienced?_. And that is my favorite among the listed choices--a wonderful album! But I've just listened again to Led Zep #1, in the car, full volume. This again blew me away at how astonishingly good Led Zeppelin were, right from the beginning. It remains their best effort ever, just because of the uniformly high quality of the songs, every one a jewel. They afterward issued a few even better songs, but the totality of that amazing first album is unmatched in my estimation by any other band or artist.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Uncle Meat, MOI


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> I've just listened again to Led Zep #1, in the car, full volume. This again blew me away at how astonishingly good Led Zeppelin were, right from the beginning. It remains their best effort ever, just because of the uniformly high quality of the songs, every one a jewel.


The three original tunes with the word "time" in the title are the ones that made the biggest impression on me. And I've always enjoyed their organ tunes worked up by John Paul Jones.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

My mate calls Led Zep I "the best uncredited album of cover versions".


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Merl said:


> My mate calls Led Zep I "the best uncredited album of cover versions".


They're all credited, but a couple should not be credited to Page. Those being Black Mountain Side which is really Black Waterside, a traditional tune arranged by Bert Jansch. And Dazed And Confused, a Page arrangement based on the Jake Holmes song.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Merl said:


> My mate calls Led Zep I "the best uncredited album of cover versions".


We've just finished the Zep/Spirit lawsuit over Stairway, and the Gaye/Thicke/Williams, and before, the one over My Sweet Lord/He's so Fine, etc. These lawsuits are frivolous nonsense in my opinion--most people know a cover is somebody singing a song originally written and sung by somebody else: how many versions of All Along the Watchtower have we heard? But when somebody like Led Zep gets hold of a tune, realizes its potential for expansion/modification/transformation into something that is radically beyond the original, and you need a judge and jury to figure out who's version is the "original", then you're in Fantasy Land. To be "plagiarized" by somebody like Led Zep or by George Harrison is for your effort to achieve a level of appreciation and universality that it never would have gotten otherwise. Everybody should be so lucky.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I didnt say I agreed with my mate....however I do! Zeppelin's treatment of Jake Holmes over Dazed and Confused was nothing short of shameless. A lawsuit begun in 2010 was only settled after years of legal wrangling (very reluctantly on Jake Holmes part I may add). He's only recently got a writing credit (and that is as being "inspired by Jake Holmes') for the original Dazed and Confused and it was a straight lift (via the Yardbirds) of the origiinal. Holmes got a one-off payment for a song he wrote and Page ripped off and gets no royalties now. Dont get me wrong, I always liked Zeppelin, but their record on plagiarism of blues and folk artists is terrible.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Led_Zeppelin_songs_written_or_inspired_by_others


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

"The Band" (Brown Album)
Although the album I've listened to most is "Rock of Ages"


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Rach Man said:


> My favorite is The Who: Quadrophenia - I really think that this is Townsend's greatest masterpiece!
> 
> Having said that, some of the other CDs that I see on the previous pages are great, too.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!! Knocked my socks off!


----------



## Folsom (Sep 4, 2016)

No other fans of Robbie Robertson - Robbie Robertson? Pretty kick *** album on a nice stereo, vinyl.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Groundhogs - "Split"


----------



## Hampshire Hog (Jul 10, 2016)

If I really has to pick just one, it would probably be this.
And they were the best band I ever saw live, bar none. Saw them twice at the Venue in London.






never tire of a single moment of this album, and most of the rest of his work.
Just one person on here saying they love this album/band would make my day.


----------



## salsi (Sep 6, 2016)

Dire Straits - Dire Straits :guitar::guitar::guitar:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

salsi said:


> Dire Straits - Dire Straits :guitar::guitar::guitar:


That was a great album.:tiphat:


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

High Tide - _Sea Shanties_


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

At the moment it's The Byrds Untitled.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Folsom said:


> No other fans of Robbie Robertson - Robbie Robertson? Pretty kick *** album on a nice stereo, vinyl.


Sorry, no. I got it as a present once but changed it for something else. Bad manners probably and can't even remember for what now.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Jimi Hendrix: Are You Experienced?


----------

